# Laying in her litter box



##  (Aug 8, 2005)

I have had Bunny for 3 days. OnSaturday, I bought her a corner litter box and some Super Pet CritterLitter. She does poop in it but she spends most of her timelaying in it as well. I lined her cage with Carefresh and shewill lay there sometimes. How am Isupposed tolitter train her when she prefers to spendmost of her timerelaxing in it? Unfortunately her cage is fairly small but Iwill be building her a new one this weekend.


----------



## irishmist (Aug 8, 2005)

My Gracie sleeps in her litter box all the time,plus she uses it as well. I put a small stool from the dollarstore in with her so she started either sleeping on it or underit. Every once in a while I will catch her sleeping in it...If she continues sleeping in it, make sure you keep it clean.


----------



## april (Aug 8, 2005)

Yes- Nicki lays in hers as well. It can be apain- because I feel like I need to clean it 3 times a day when shedoes this- but what can I say- I love my bun!


----------



## tekeetakshak (Aug 8, 2005)

Don't worry about it, because I'm pretty sure it's normal. 

Just make sure you potty train your Bunny. If it poops outside its box,then grab some with a shovel or with a napkin and dumb it in the litterbox.


----------



## Kricket (Aug 8, 2005)

*zakfoxmom wrote:*


> I have had Bunny for 3 days. On Saturday, I boughther a corner litter box and some Super Pet Critter Litter.She does poop in it but she spends most of her time laying in it aswell. I lined her cage with Carefresh and she will lay theresometimes. How am Isupposed to litter train herwhen she prefers to spendmost of her time relaxing init? Unfortunately her cage is fairly small but I will bebuilding her a new one this weekend.




I think she will be fairly easy to litter train. Considering she likes her litterbox


----------



##  (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks all. I just let her have run ofthe house and she did really well. Discovered every cornerthat she is not supposed to be in. I tried the water bottlething but she just looked at me like I was insane. Too cute!I am soo happy we decided to keep her. I have discovered shelikes to sit on my left shoulder. Unfortunately her butt isto my face. I am not looking forward to what that could lead to


----------



## Shuu (Aug 8, 2005)

*zakfoxmom wrote:*


> Thanks all. I just let her have run of the houseand she did really well. Discovered every corner that she isnot supposed to be in. I tried the water bottle thing but shejust looked at me like I was insane. Too cute! I am soo happywe decided to keep her. I have discovered she likes to sit onmy left shoulder. Unfortunately her butt is to my face. I amnot looking forward to what that could lead to


That does indeed lead to many poops in the face. Be prepared.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 8, 2005)

Daisy used to sit in her litter box all thetime. It was a little nuts, however now she just uses it forpotty business. Corky had a corner litter box at Amanda's,but I wanted to give her something bigger when she got her big cage, soshe got Sampson's old one that he out grew. She can fit in itand lays in it all the time. I just make sure to clean themdaily.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 9, 2005)

Three of mine prefer thier litter boxes as the place to lay. I just make sure to clean their's out once a day. 

Tina


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 9, 2005)

I have two litter boxes for Pebbles that Iswitch out when one gets dirty. At night I clean them bothand they are clean for the next day.





Rainbows!


----------



## irishmist (Aug 9, 2005)

That is probably one of the cleanest cages I have ever seen! Mine are never that clean even after I clean them LOL

Susan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 9, 2005)

*irishmist wrote: *


> That is probably one of the cleanest cages I have ever seen!


Here is a current picture of Pebbles cage. 

Yes we leave the top off when we are home.....





Rainbows!


----------



##  (Aug 9, 2005)

Pet_Bunny, what is in the litter box?? I can't tell.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 9, 2005)

*zakfoxmom wrote: *


> Pet_Bunny, what is in the litter box?



I use Woody Pet with a plastic screen from thedollar store.Just cut the screen to fitthe box. The poops stays on top and the pee drainsthrough. I am able to dump the poops withoutit getting in the litter...










I am able scoop out the wetpart without throwing out allofthe litter.....








Then I replace it with new litter......









Level and replace the screen......









Ready to use again ........






Rainbows!


----------



## irishmist (Aug 9, 2005)

Well aren't you clever....... HI HO HI HO... it' off to home depot I go!

Or is it the plastic canvas for cross stitching?

That will save a lot of work ... I have diggers ..problem solved!

Susan


----------



## Shuu (Aug 9, 2005)

That's such a good idea to save on litter. Will have to try it. Where did you get the plastic grate?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 9, 2005)

*irishmist wrote: *


> Or is it the plastic canvas for cross stitching?


Yes, it's the plastic canvas forstitching. At the dollar store you can getthem 3 for a dollar.Some bunnies might pull the screen out and chew on theplastic, so you have to be careful. LuckyPebbles is not a chewer.

Shuu ..... 1 bag of Woody Pet lasted 3 months. 

Rainbows!


----------



## leone (Aug 9, 2005)

My babies not only lay in their potties, butsocialize in them! I just try to keep everythingclean. They have tents, houses, boxes - you name it, but theylove their potties! What's a human to do?


----------



##  (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow that is such a great idea! I am definately going to do that for Bunny! Thanks for the detailed info.


----------



## Stan_and_Jane (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, this is just one of those rabbit things.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Aug 11, 2005)

I LOVE the plastic you bought but my bun chewsEVERYTHING.......i just put a metal cake pan in his cage and he hasbeen using it!! He chewd the plastic litter bins i had before i think ihave the problem solved but shhhhhh dont let him knowthat!


----------



## mini lop luva (Aug 11, 2005)

I tryed to littertrain mine but one of mine just throws in about thinking its a toy loland the others just dig in them lol xxx georgie mine also used to liein it but i think she was happy in it


----------

